# 2006 Mustang GT



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

I put a lot of extra time and materials into this one. All carpet is done in flock and the engine has been fully detailed. I also added small details like the wiper fluid nozzles and the antenna base. As a final touch, the door handles have been filed out.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Nice bit of detailing there Rogue ! Way too much finework for these old eyes.


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

HOLY CRAP!!! That's friggin' AWESOME!! Great work! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


Wayne


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hokey smokes Bullwinkle! Looks great! Those detail decals in the engine compartment--did they come with the kit or are they aftermarket?


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Decals are from the kit. It's a very VERY good kit to start with. The windows sit flush with the frames unlike older car kits. The dash detailing is excellent including different color gauge lighting decals just like the option on the real one (dash light color). I added scratch seatbelts and black flock for the carpeted bits.

The engine is also reasonably well detailed but I had to add all the wiring and major hoses. I also added an oil dipstick. You can find many good reference photos online.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

HEY! That's my car! Right down to the color! *Very* nice build! 

Dumb question of the day: who's the mfr? I'd like to pick one up.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Hey Frets, haven't seen you around for a while !


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Ah, just been lurking! Life's been getting in the way of building models the last few years, but I still appreciate seeing a nice buildup like this one.

Actually put quite a bit of time and $$ into my 1/1 version over the past year  !

Divorce *DOES* have its upside!!!


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

AH YES, it certainly does !
And life does have a way of getting in the way of important things like modeling. At least you still have the music. Sadly I never pick up the ol' axe anymore, probably forget the chords when I do again. Still trying to design/build a new saddle for the used 12-string accoustic I bought. Modeling skills may come in handy there !!
Keep on keepin' on !


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Thanks!

Err....uh....I'd still kinda like to know who the kit manufacturer is though if anybody knows? :tongue:


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Roguepink that looks great! I love your engine details. With these new cars you can't slap on plugwires anymore to get that realism. It's all the crossover tubes and decals that make them jump to life. Great Job! Now if I could only get mine finished:










flyingfrets--That is the Revell '06 Mustang:










Although now I think it comes in a different style box. This was the initial box art release.

Chris


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Yep, thassit. Took two to get one good one for me. I made a mess of the first body, tried to lay a metallic base coat. The top color didn't want to stick to it, kept flaking off. Yep, modern motors are a whole lot of work. I'd say I spent the most time on the engine.

Hey, Frets, post some photos of yours, let me see how close I got. This is my dream car, but I can only afford a tiny little one.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

And now I'm either messing it up or making it better. Too early to tell. I had it finished just in a spray of clear lacquer. I read about how to get a much more realistic finish with Novus polish. I think I got a bit overzealous on some bits, taking a bit of paint off. I can retouch it as needed, but the effect really IS amazing.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Hey Rogue!

Well, to begin with, yours is *definitely* much cleaner than mine is right now (I REALLY gotta pave that driveway!)

Don't have a camera right now (digital or otherwise...one *DOWN*side to the divorce  ), but from what I can see, you came pretty damned close to the way mine looked when I first bought it. My engine bay is considerably more cluttered now thanks to the aftermarket twin screw supercharger (coupled with the 8 cyl, yeah my gas mileage could be better, but with the cat back Magnaflow exhaust, my GOD...what a sound! And the POWER!)

The live rear axle is less of an issue than I thought it would be. I suppose independant suspension would've been nice, but I can live without the extra $5-7000 it probably would've cost.

All in all, a terrific car and a terrific model. Nice job! :thumbsup:


----------



## f1steph (Jan 9, 2003)

Yep it's very nice, the details are superb. Great job!!! I'm waiting to get one for a long time, will see if my hobby shop received them. I'm also waiting for the Dodge Charger to come out (was supposed to be out this month). And the Challenger and the Camaro..... 

Steph


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Ahh, nuts. Took off too much when I wet-sanded the hood, also a bit too much on the side scoops. That's the part of learning a new technique -- you WILL mess up the first few times you do it. When you saw it in person, it had a light case of orange-peel, something that for me took away from the model. The wet-sanded and polished parts look 100% better, a near mirror finish. As this is the only real car model I've done in the past 20 years, I'm not too upset at my lack of experience. (The Batmobile don't count.)


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Are you using a polishing kit? Takes some getting used to, but once you've got the hang of it (ALWAYS use the polishing cloths WET), you'll never have to worry abouit "orange peel" again & the shine (especially if you follow up with the haze/swirl remover and the model wax) is unbelievable. Good luck...


----------

